# New Texas Record Typical



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Anybody know the story on this deer? It was posted as a possible new Texas Record Typical with a net score of 201 7/8". Just wondering if anybody knows the story.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

haven't seen or heard anything about this deer....that is a dandy!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

It was posted on the Los Cazadores website.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

eeeesh, stud!

been out of da loop for the last 4 days, even my Angry Birds are chirping at me to catch up. :biggrin:


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

holy cr*p, i know that guy.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

bdub25 said:


> holy cr*p, i know that guy.


Well, find out the scoop!!! That is a major deer.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

That's a big boy....


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

i have some calls out. I will update as soon as I find out.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Holy cow. New typical record and he is a 10!! 
Wow, I wonder what his mass score as? 50?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn ... !!!


----------



## Cactus King (May 26, 2011)

He was killed at Gary Machens place, the guy killed a 220" off the ranch this year as well


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Cactus King said:


> He was killed at Gary Machens place, the guy killed a 220" off the ranch this year as well


If that is the case I doubt he could be a new Texas Record. Not sure but I believe that is high fence. Still a heck of a deer!!


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

Saw this on LC website too! I'd like to learn more about it! Awesome buck!


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

Machens place is high fence for sure.


----------



## Cactus King (May 26, 2011)

One site has this deer listed under low fence, not sure why. But the deer can still be the "new state record" even if he was killed on a high fenced ranch, as long as he wasent a tagged or released deer. A couple of the past state record deer have come from high fence, two for example where Jack Brittinghams and another from Duval County


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Cactus King said:


> One site has this deer listed under low fence, not sure why. But the deer can still be the "new state record" even if he was killed on a high fenced ranch, as long as he wasent a tagged or released deer. A couple of the past state record deer have come from high fence, two for example where Jack Brittinghams and another from Duval County


I understand he could be a new state record in the Texas Big Game Awards but the Los Cazadores site implied that it would be a new Boone and Crockett record because they had a picture and score of the Tom Mc Colloch buck that was taken back in the 60's. At least that is the way that I was looking at it. If you click on the banner that says possible new state record the information pops up with the McColloch buck as well as a Texas Big Game Awards score sheet for this buck. Any way you cut it, one real nice deer.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep it may be a new state record but it will not be in the b&c book. Gary machens place is high fenced. Either way it's still a great buck. I wonder if it's native or a bread deer?


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

I just saw a different picture of the deer on the Freer Deer Camp page and was wondering how they measured the right G2. In that picture it looks like one of those points could be a non typical point. Looks like it is a deep fork off of the G2. The score sheet would kind of confirm that because it had an 8" wrap there. That may be why it says possible new state record on the Los Cazadores website. If they were to score that point as non typical he would go way down in net score.


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

i shot one that big! if you only zoom the lens in to 3x lol. he's a stud


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> I just saw a different picture of the deer on the Freer Deer Camp page and was wondering how they measured the right G2. In that picture it looks like one of those points could be a non typical point. Looks like it is a deep fork off of the G2. The score sheet would kind of confirm that because it had an 8" wrap there. That may be why it says possible new state record on the Los Cazadores website. If they were to score that point as non typical he would go way down in net score.


Picture


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

PortATrout said:


> I just saw a different picture of the deer on the Freer Deer Camp page and was wondering how they measured the right G2. In that picture it looks like one of those points could be a non typical point. Looks like it is a deep fork off of the G2. The score sheet would kind of confirm that because it had an 8" wrap there. That may be why it says possible new state record on the Los Cazadores website. If they were to score that point as non typical he would go way down in net score.


I have seen and held the antlers in my hands. He's a beast for sure. What they are calling his right G2 is indeed a 14" long common base point which is a non typical point. This means he is a mainframe 9pt. and will not net anywhere near the number listed in the contests.

Some unique history though is that the ranch he was harvested on is the same ranch that the #3 typical (Bailey buck) in Texas was harvested on. This goes to show you that the genetics for huge typicals are there but remember that once you put up a fence claims of "wild" or "free ranging" don't mean anything.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Monster buck!


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

It is a bred deer and in the near future it will be considered a small deer with all the genetics that are behind high fences.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*low fence real deal*

real deal low fence :texasflag 206 net low fence


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

pilar said:


> real deal low fence :texasflag 206 net low fence


Well then we have another new state record. Congratulations to the hunter that broke a record that has stood since 1963.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

And those were the best pics you got? I think if I shot a 206 I would have professional camera crew out there taking pics lol


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*sorry about that*



marsh bandit said:


> And those were the best pics you got? I think if I shot a 206 I would have professional camera crew out there taking pics lol


 sorry about the bad pic's but a pro didnt take the photo's and dont need to glory hunt or have $$$$$ of lease jump , we are way on the down low on contest , just a true monster no glory


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> I
> 
> Some unique history though is that the ranch he was harvested on is the same ranch that the #3 typical (Bailey buck) in Texas was harvested on. This goes to show you that the genetics for huge typicals are there but remember that *once you put up a fence claims of "wild" or "free ranging" don't mean anything*.


 how much high fence is on the king ranch to keep their neighbors from shooting "their" deer?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wasn't that 206 on here a couple years ago?


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

pilar said:


> sorry about the bad pic's but a pro didnt take the photo's and dont need to glory hunt or have $$$$$ of lease jump , we are way on the down low on contest , just a true monster no glory


I believe I would accept the glory and possible cash that would go along with taking the largest free range typical deer in Texas in the last 49 years.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Just wanted to comment on this thread of 3 new Texas state records in one thread. :biggrin:


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

You could probably buy your own place after selling molds of the mount lol
And the prize money


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

pilar said:


> real deal low fence :texasflag 206 net low fence


Don't want to take any glory away, heck of a buck...but I don't see the 206 net.

can you share his measurements?


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

T.C. said:


> Don't want to take any glory away, heck of a buck...but I don't see the 206 net.
> 
> can you share his measurements?


I was thinking the same thing. Looks like a 10 point frame with a few kickers but it looks nowhere near the deer that started this thread. Don't get me wrong, it's a hell of a deer but unless it's just some real bad pics I don't see 206 gross, much less net.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

PortATrout said:


> I believe I would accept the glory and possible cash that would go along with taking the largest free range typical deer in Texas in the last 49 years.


it was shot in 2010.. been a while.. used to be 199+ 

here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=313796

and here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315105

still not sure who killed it

LOL


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*@ 5 yro*

@ 5


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> how much high fence is on the king ranch to keep their neighbors from shooting "their" deer?


i can tell you down in Encino, there is a lot....i watched them build it last year due to 2 neighbors down the road got caught on their (king) side of the fence, ruined it for everyone!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> it was shot in 2010.. been a while.. used to be 199+
> 
> here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=313796
> 
> and here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315105


This deer has a real interesting past. Wish my deer would grow antler after being dead for 2 years!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks IJ. I knew I remembered Pilar/billy/Auger killed that 199/206 in north Texas/south Texas. In 09/10 10/11.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> how much high fence is on the king ranch to keep their neighbors from shooting "their" deer?


Not much considering how much low fence is still there (less than 10% total)! Also, there is still enough low fence there to allow "our" deer to still be entered in the book. Watch and see at least 2 entered this year alone. Not bad for a part of the state that received about 10" or less of rainfall during the antler growing time of year and has never had any introduced genetics.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

T.C. said:


> Don't want to take any glory away, heck of a buck...but I don't see the 206 net.
> 
> can you share his measurements?


According to the post 2 years ago it had 25" main beams and a 23" inside spread and a gross score of around 199 with 16 points.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

PortATrout said:


> According to the post 2 years ago it had 25" main beams and a 23" inside spread and a gross score of around 199 with 16 points.


^^I can see that...but not the 206 net


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*not to start a fire*



PortATrout said:


> This deer has a real interesting past. Wish my deer would grow antler after being dead for 2 years!!


it takes more then 1 scorer and months , and a panel of scorers to get the finale score , we roughed it out / and were off on op score but it is now a real never again or for awhile thing on our lease :question:


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

T.C. said:


> ^^I can see that...but not the 206 net


It didn't net anywhere near 206 or you would have seen a new Texas record. According to the old post they were waiting the 60 day drying period to get him scored. Best I can tell the top 5 typicals in Texas haven't changed in years and the #5 all time nets 190. It's a great deer bit the story doesn't add up.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

pilar said:


> it takes more then 1 scorer and months , and a panel of scorers to get the finale score , we roughed it out / and were off on op score but it is now a real never again or for awhile thing on our lease :question:


I couldn't understand your post...Are you now saying it's not 206?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I sure hope I'm not the only one confused here.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*just blow it off haters*



T.C. said:


> I couldn't understand your post...Are you now saying it's not 206?


just blow it off we never kill anything better then 130 b&c on the ranch , how ever truely great deer never make the headlines and that is best by me , yall just kill them all and price it out ? but don't be a hater till you truely get to point B


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

T.C. said:


> I couldn't understand your post...Are you now saying it's not 206?


After reading his response, which I still didn't understand, I believe the answer is NO, the deer didn't net or even gross 206!!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*bad pic of great buck*



PortATrout said:


> After reading his response, which I still didn't understand, I believe the answer is NO, the deer didn't net or even gross 206!!


try to score it out guy in pic ?????


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

pilar said:


> try to score it out guy in pic ?????


No doubt it is a great buck, that was never in question. Did it net 206 like you said when you jumped in on this thread? It was killed 2 years ago and I bet you know exactly what it scored. If it nets 206 then it is a new Texas typical record. If it was scored after it dried like you said then Boone and Crockett would have already recognized the fact.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> Not much considering how much low fence is still there (less than 10% total)! Also, there is still enough low fence there to allow "our" deer to still be entered in the book. Watch and see at least 2 entered this year alone. Not bad for a part of the state that received about 10" or less of rainfall during the antler growing time of year and has never had any introduced genetics.


I'm just throwing it out there. If you want to claim "wild and free", a big part of that is dealing with neighbors. Sounds like the king has a good way to ride both sides of the fence.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright, either one of y'all (Abbott or Costello) gonna give us a straight answer on score?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm just throwing it out there. If you want to claim "wild and free", a big part of that is dealing with neighbors. Sounds like the king has a good way to ride both sides of the fence.


We've been dealing with neighbors forever. If the landowner decides to fence out problem neighbors, that's on them. It has nothing to do with the actual people hunting the property. I'm perfectly fine with having neighbors who shoot everything that moves. It sucks for them b/c we grow some really good deer on the other side of the fence and they could too if they would show a little restraint. If I give up one 150" deer every few years to them, then I say congrats. Personally, I gave up on about a mile from our boundary a long time ago. You won't see a mature deer up there and very few antlered deer at all.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

IMHO, I cant see 206, Pilar...maybe mid 180 class?

We just shot this deer yesterday and he was 211.










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

PortA, meant to ask you earlier. What did your son's buck net? He has to be way up there. Congrats again, that is a great looking buck.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

I guess it all goes to picture angle ? But all the deer posted are great deer
We got what we got good deer bad photo/ good photo ? Mine is real low fence 
Vs ? High stuff ? Enough said suckers / bashers


----------



## Outrage (Jul 25, 2005)

*Low fence or high fence?*

Low fence or high fence?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pilar said:


> I guess it all goes to picture angle ? But all the deer posted are great deer
> We got what we got good deer bad photo/ good photo ? Mine is real low fence
> Vs ? High stuff ? Enough said suckers / bashers


Who is bashing and why th name calling, Pilar?

From what I gathered in this thread, people were asking about 206, you are the one that got defensive in here then started the name calling.

So I guess by your rules, when you or someone elese posts a photo claims some number, someone doesnt agree with you, they are all a bunch of haters and suckers?

I think you might need to take a long step back and get off the ego trip, if you messed up on numbers, then so be it, but you dont have to belittle everyone in the process, especially when claiming a new record deer.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is the score sheet that was attached to the pic the OP posted that I received in an email. Don't know anyone involved in this. Just posting. Solid deer all around regardless of stats, where, or how he was taken.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Grande Venado said:


> PortA, meant to ask you earlier. What did your son's buck net? He has to be way up there. Congrats again, that is a great looking buck.


He was officially scored by a B&C scorer for the Texas Big Game Awards and grossed 218 4/8 and netted 190 7/8.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> Who is bashing and why th name calling, Pilar?
> 
> From what I gathered in this thread, people were asking about 206, you are the one that got defensive in here then started the name calling.
> 
> ...


Well put. All along I said it was a great deer, just didn't see 206 net. Pictures can make a deer look huge or small. If it was 206 net in 2010 when it was killed and a new Texas typical record then my hat's off to the hunter. If not, then why post a picture of a deer and claim something else. The deer that started this whole thread was a real stud and dwarfs the deer that Pillar posted (could be the photo) and claims to be 206 net. That is just 7" shy of the current world record typical.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> He was officially scored by a B&C scorer for the Texas Big Game Awards and grossed 218 4/8 and netted 190 7/8.


Very nice, congrats again.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> it was shot in 2010.. been a while.. used to be 199+
> 
> here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=313796
> 
> ...


Billy Killed it, It is sitting on my living room table as we speak. And yes it is 199 plus change. Hail of a deer. The one that started this thread is a "Little" bigger. Congrats to the hunters.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cynoscion said:


> Not much considering how much low fence is still there (less than 10% total)! Also, there is still enough low fence there to allow "our" deer to still be entered in the book. Watch and see at least 2 entered this year alone. Not bad for a part of the state that received about 10" or less of rainfall during the antler growing time of year and has never had any introduced genetics.


do you feed less protein when it is raining? heck, rain may be bad for them, i.e. they eat more brush and less higher protein pellets 



Bukkskin said:


> Billy Killed it, It is sitting on my living room table as we speak. And yes it is 199 plus change. Hail of a deer. The one that started this thread is a "Little" bigger. Congrats to the hunters.


bull, it's hanging in my garage right now... 198 and some change. I entered it and it the #1 whitetail deer in India.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> IMHO, I cant see 206, Pilar...maybe mid 180 class?
> 
> We just shot this deer yesterday and he was 211.
> 
> ...


Holy ****balls, I bet that thing cost more than my house!!!!! What I a freaking deer, 211 is a believeable score with *THAT *deer!!!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> IMHO, I cant see 206, Pilar...maybe mid 180 class?
> 
> We just shot this deer yesterday and he was 211.
> 
> ...


:hairout::hairout:Shame on you Osso for putting up that Highfence and not letting the neighbors kill him as a 170" 2 yr old. Ya'll are some greedy sons-of-guns.
Edit: LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that deer needed another year


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> that deer needed another year


Kinda like that goat of yours needed another "ride"?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Kinda like that goat of yours needed another "ride"?


I told you it would die if you went one more round with her.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I told you it would die if you went one more round with her.


Ouch


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bukkskin said:


> :hairout::hairout:Shame on you Osso for putting up that Highfence and not letting the neighbors kill him as a 170" 2 yr old. Ya'll are some greedy sons-of-guns.
> Edit: LOL


yes, yes we are. 

although, the neighbors are happy, pipeline guys left a easment gate open last week...we are missing a few deer we have had on camera, they're pretty excited. sad4sm


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have had the deer Pilar posted in my hands. Pics do do it justice. Believe it grossed 199 and had 7 inches broke off, which is where the 206 comes into play. Very big deer. For sure low fence. I'm next pasture over


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

webb09 said:


> I have had the deer Pilar posted in my hands. Pics do do it justice. Believe it grossed 199 and had 7 inches broke off, which is where the 206 comes into play. Very big deer. For sure low fence. I'm next pasture over


That's a heck of a deer and I will be the first to tell you that a picture can make a deer look giant or small. I just had a problem with the post from Pilar saying "real deal 206 net typical low fence" when he knew he grossed 199. He should have said 199 gross with about 7" missing. The way he stepped up made it sound like we had a new Texas typical record. Once again a real nice deer.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I know the guy holding that 199" deer pilar posted and he didnt shoot it..
Is billy & pilar the same person???


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe the guy who shot it was named Billy


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yep*



webb09 said:


> I believe the guy who shot it was named Billy


 billy O from leon valley Tx , not to beat the horse but IMO people dont understand true low fence 200+ bucks and this deer farm stuff  billy's buck IS the best free range buck i have ever seen ! enough said


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pilar said:


> billy O from leon valley Tx , not to beat the horse but IMO people dont understand true low fence 200+ bucks and this deer farm stuff  billy's buck IS the best free range buck i have ever seen ! enough said


everyone understands LF and HF, i don't think you understand what everyone's posts were about...honestly.

it is a great deer, everyone agrees with that.

was it kilt at a feeder or what, give us some details...rattle rattle grunt grunt???


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

webb09 said:


> I believe the guy who shot it was named Billy


That is correct,sir. Ya'll are killing me, Billy Shot the deer. He told me people came from miles around to take pics with it. It is sitting here at my house, waiting for Billy to come pick it up. It scored 199 plus a little change, and had broken off about 4 or 5 inches before it was taken.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> That is correct,sir. Ya'll are killing me, Billy Shot the deer. He told me people came from miles around to take pics with it. It is sitting here at my house, waiting for Billy to come pick it up. It scored 199 plus a little change, and had broken off about 4 or 5 inches before it was taken.


So pilar is Billy's first cousin's, uncle's, brother's, neighbor?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> So pilar is Billy's first cousin's, uncle's, brother's, neighbor?


on a low fence ranch. :spineyes:


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

pilar said:


> billy O from leon valley Tx , not to beat the horse but IMO people dont understand true low fence 200+ bucks and this deer farm stuff  billy's buck IS the best free range buck i have ever seen ! enough said


I have some buddies that hunted with this guy and they said that deer is a legit low fence monster.


----------

